# End of June Trout Report



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

A friend of mine called me up to let me know that several inches of rain had fallen recently in his neck of the woods. The importance of this news was clear. I needed to get over there and fish. _Get while the gettin’ is good._ The creeks that we like to fish are normally prohibitively low come late June and any decent amount of rain needs to be taken advantage of. The next morning I packed my gear and headed Northwest for some mid-week trout fishing.

I know many fly anglers look forward to late June for the Hexagenia hatch and the big fish on the surface opportunities it provides. But, for me it often evokes memories of brutal mosquitoes and crowded fishing, two things I like to avoid if possible. Plus, I just prefer to fish in the daytime.

On the first evening, the river _did_ have a nice tea colored stain to it but it was still really low. There was a foot or more of the banks showing and lots of exposed gravel. I never hooked or even had so much as a follow from a fish. There were lots and lots of Grey Drakes and a few fish actively feeding. But they wanted nothing to do with my lures. As many are aware the Hex hatch had started in the lower river but this area was miles and miles upstream. There was still time before the Trout keyed in on the Hexes exclusively.

I did accomplish a rare feat though. I got snagged up on a hanging branch or Alder not once, not twice, but three times _in consecutive casts!_ It just wasn’t my evening. I packed it up a little later and headed for the cabin.

The following day I fished the local creek we like to fish. Between my friends and I, we have been fishing there for over 20+ years each. It has mostly smaller resident Browns and Steelhead and Salmon smolts. But what we all hope for, is catching a Brookie. They rarely approach 10 inches in this particular creek. Most are between 5 and 9 inches long. But they’re _beautiful_.

On my second cast I got into a nice fish. It simply _hammered_ my homemade spinner and I thought it was a decent Brown. It was really putting a strain on my little 4 foot spinning rod and wouldn’t leave the pool… It finally thrashed on the surface before going back down, like a bull dog. I saw the Orange, Black and White fins and about crapped my waders. It was a Brookie!

It measured in at 13 inches but felt like a real trophy for this little creek. I seriously considered for a moment of having it mounted.












But does anyone honestly believe that even the finest Taxidermist could even come close to painting these colors? No way! Not even close…












I released it. Hopefully one of my friends will catch it in the Fall or even next Spring.

We had a bit more rain that evening and the next day I went to a different watershed. I have been fishing this river for about 15 years now and know it well. In all that time I have only caught _*one*_ Brook Trout. I decided to go to its headwaters and fish. It’s been about a decade since I was there last. I was hoping there might be some Brookies higher up in the system.












I ended up catching a Brown instead. I sent a few texts to friends stuck at home or work to inform them that I had caught _a giant_. When they asked how big it was, I sent them its picture:












When a fish this small is willing to hit a size 4 Gold French-bladed spinner, you know He’s not taking crap from anybody. You might as well have a laugh about it when it’s the only fish of the day...

When I left that area there was still plenty of daylight left, so I headed for more familiar territory. It turned out that tiny Brown was _not to be_ my only fish that day. Long story short I ended up with a very respectable trout in the early evening…






















This fish, I think is very respectable and I never had to swat a single mosquito.

If you’ve enjoyed reading this report thus far, you might want to quit reading at this point.

I have a bit of a rant that has been long in the making when it comes to the trout in this river. I’m not very tall so I may need the help of a soap box to stand on.

Like I stated earlier, I have enjoyed fishing this river for over 15 years now. I am also well aware that many anglers have fished it for longer than I have and there are a few anglers who are making it their own, _new favorite_.

In my first ten years of fishing this river I saw a grand total of _two anglers_ while fishing there. And they were fishing _together_. It was a husband and wife duo. There was one other guy who lived locally who worked at the Party Store. I also heard rumors from those _in the know_ that there were a handful of others as well. But I never _actually_ _saw_ them on the river.

The Brown Trout pictured above _used to be_ _*typical*_. I never even caught a trout under 20 inches long for the first several years of fishing there. Every time I fished there I would catch, or have encounters with fish over 20 inches, with the average trout being about 22 inches. That’s just what you caught there and I cannot find a single record from the DNR that this river was _ever even stocked with Browns_. I was shocked the first time I caught a 14 incher. The _novelty_ of it. Yet, they were obviously growing and reproducing here. It was just big Browns _all_ the time, _every_ time. I have lost some _monsters_ over the years.

I cannot even recall how many trout over 20 inches I have caught and released from there over the years. _It was an incredible river! _It was literally, a dream come true.

Then one day a lady who worked at the local coffee shop had a question for me. “Was that your little white car parked up on Anderson Road?”, she asked. I said, “Yeah, probably.”. She said, “I thought so. - I told my boyfriend there’s a Fisherman who comes in the coffee shop every once in a while. He parks up on Anderson Road. You should go and check it out. - Well, he went there and caught some trout. He caught a 24 incher and one that was 28 inches and one that was 29. He said he lost one even bigger...”. “Did he release them?”, I managed to ask, gulping for air. She responded, “Oh heavens no! - They're in the smoker right now.” - _That, was the beginning of the end… _That was about eight years ago.

I wondered if they realized that there are people who, _travel half way around the world to catch trout that size…_

The last few years I have noticed more and more anglers on the river. Many are eager to pull out their phones and show off a picture of the 20 inch Brown Trout they caught for the grill. What they don’t realize is that these fish are full of toxins. There are PCBs and PBBs in the river from manufacturing pollution.

The simple fact is, these fish a becoming more and more rare these days.

The only fish I ever kept out of that river was back in 2007. It measured 27 inches long and weighed over 7lbs. It was a fine resident Brown Trout. I remember taking a video of it sitting in the net. Then something _weird_ happened. It was breathing underwater and then just kind of shuddered… I literally _watched_ the life-force leave its body. I spent twenty minutes trying to revive it. It was to no avail. _It was dead._

I immediately went into action. I pulled out a heavy duty contractor bag and headed for the local gas station where I bought two bags of ice and had him packed within minutes of leaving the river. I then called an acquaintance of mine who was friends with the late, Great, Master – Dale Cornetet. I asked him to see if Dale would be interested in working on a 7.5 pound resident Brown Trout. Turns out, Dale was also a fan of this river and had a personal vendetta with one of its inhabitants…

On a side note: When I returned to the cabin and unpacked the fish, I discovered something really weird. _Two fish_. There was a partially-digested 5 inch Bluegill laying in the ice… _That’s what had killed the trout._

Long story short, I gave the fish away and Dale Cornetet mounted it. (I didn’t have the money at the time to consider something as extravagant as having a fish mounted.) It was possibly one of his last Brown Trout. He passed away three years later in 2010. (I heard that he mounted it with several minnows in its mouth and won Best In Show.) I never got to see the finished work unfortunately. Bummer. I’d still like to see it one day. After all, _I was the one who caught it._

I guess the moral of my rant is this: If you’re going to take a limit of _large_ Browns, do it somewhere where it’s appropriate like _Lake Michigan_ or on a pier somewhere. There’s no need to take three trophy sized fish for the smoker from a small stream. Leave the small, wadeable rivers for those who cannot afford a charter boat or a guide, and are just looking to smooth out the rough edges of the day on the river with the hopes of catching a nice trout. You might just make someones rough-day a bit smoother by letting a few go and give them a chance to catch the Trout of _their_ lifetime.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Awesome couple days that you had. Congrats on the success.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Just a reminder of the Forum rules. This river is unmentionable _by name_. If you know of it personally. Please don't mention it by name. Keep it to yourself.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Can we get an "Amen"?


----------



## Big Medicine (Oct 31, 2002)

Nice brookie -sweet colors - but I'm sure it was better in person


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 24, 2001)

great story...thanks. As for your rant...I'm with you 100%


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Can we get an "Amen"?


"AMEN"

D


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

On Tuesday I fished a stretch of the Little Manistee, below the Flies-Only section. The water was nicely stained and just slightly high. Fish activity was good; I enticed a pair of Browns out from under a Cedar several times but could only catch the smaller one (8-9) rather than the bruiser. Missed another nice one that didn't stay on the hook too long.

On Wednesday I hit a creek flowing in to the Big Manistee that does hold Brookies. Above both dams, there are no Lake MI smolts around. There was so much wood in the stream I think it would be best fished with a cane pole, something I have been wanting to try. I only had some small plastic grubs to try but couldn't get a fish on many hits - fish probably too small to hit high enough up the body to be hooked. Despite some serious bush-whacking into a wonderfully timbered, dark gorge, the creek just didn't seem to have a volume of water to create much in the way of a hole. Sometimes I try spots that are just too 'high up' and I will probably write that one off.

Rain has come through several more times since and I don't expect to try stream fishing again until mid-late next week, and will be hoping to find some early Skamania down at the pier instead.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Congrats on the three for three on the Alders Puny!
When you can catch just the top inch of branch ends consistently , you are closer to being a master.

While I can argue with any fisherman ,I can agree too.
When and where to kill a fish has multiple factors.

Finding a stretch or stream that grabs you and won't let go can get personal.
An outdoor writer mentioned a particular haunt that was kinda one of my home "milk-runs" and close to home. Then another mention in a popular rag was made of it.

Then the circus arrived. I no longer swished a flyrod but it appeared dozens of folks thought they should. Downstream ,across stream,Hi,how you doin we're goin upstream (while passing folks coming down).
One day ,I kid you not....two girls in waders dressed as well as a catalog cover climbed down the bank from the road, hopped in the water and commenced to thrash around for four or five minutes. Not sure if they carried rods anymore.... but if they did they did not use them.
Then back up the bank and gone.....What the ....

Anyway. The following year confirmed the particular water was a ghost of it's former self as far as fish. Human traffic continued though.
I envisioned the nightly "hatch" on another former home-ish water where several fisherman abreast walked downstream near dusk delighting in catching occasional planters ,and figured hey if they enjoy it...I can fish where and when they don't if I don't.

Been awhile , but used to have a fisherman heading back up on my way down give a nod or smile on certain evenings.
He had the earlier shift and run and gun route ,while I was working the next shift ,and certain large trout. Almost different fish in their behavior at varied times of day but we kept from tripping over each other. 
The "hatch" was coming though.
I swear...the movie "a river runs through it" sure ran a lot of previously unseen numbers of traffic through some trout waters. 

Nothing wrong with folks enjoying the idea of fishing.
I nearly drown trying to hide from them under a stump one day with the last brown trout in the stream though.


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Nice trip and rant!


----------



## Black Ghost (Jul 3, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> great story...thanks. As for your rant...I'm with you 100%


Count me in too!



BG


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks for all of the replies and PMs.



PunyTrout said:


> The only fish I ever kept out of that river was back in 2007. It measured 27 inches long and weighed over 7lbs. It was a fine resident Brown Trout. I remember taking a video of it sitting in the net. Then something _weird_ happened. It was breathing underwater and then just kind of shuddered… I literally _watched_ the life-force leave its body. I spent twenty minutes trying to revive it. It was to no avail. _It was dead._


As for _that_ particular Trout. What's a story without a picture to go along with it? Here is the 27 incher I was referring to that I caught back in 2007.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

@PunyTrout I always enjoy seeing your post. I have recently stumbled upon the addiction of brook trout fishing. Never thought I would be doing what I have to do in hopes of catching a fish that might get over 13". 

Im with ya on the rant


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Great post. Thanks for sharing. After this post and my trip to the UP I'm pretty fired up again about doing some Bush whacking.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Steve said:


> After this post and my trip to the UP I'm pretty fired up again about doing some Bush whacking.



Speaking of Bushwhacking, I didn’t include in my report the last day of the trip. I was planning to leave for home and something changed my mind. Rain. Lots and lots of rain pounding on the roof of the cabin around 5 am woke me up.

I decided I needed to give the creek one more shot further downstream from where I was fishing and caught that nice Brookie. When I checked the creek at the bridge, it was right up at its banks. This doesn’t happen very often, so I decided to hike in overland and then fish my way upstream back to the bridge.

The area is pretty thick and hairy. The tips of the grass were over my head and all of the fallen trees were obscured from view just waiting to trip you up. I hiked in about a half mile from the bridge and found the creek with the help of a GPS unit.

When I was ready to get in and start fishing, I only then realized that the creek was just a shade or two less opaque than chocolate milk. Visibility was about two or three inches from the surface. _Well I might as well give it a shot, I was here after all._ I got in and started wading upstream. This proved to be a pretty tricky venture. I won’t bore you with the details…

Short story is, _I went for a swim._ I stepped on some sticks and they gave way, and I lurched forward. The current knocked me off of me feet and I was suddenly being swept downstream. I had just measured the water temperature when I began my wading. It was 58 degrees.

When I regained my feet, I realized that I had filled my waders with water all of the way down to my boots! As if being swept downstream wasn’t unnerving enough, I was starting to feel really _cold_. I continued to fish for about 20 minutes more but then realized that it was foolish and I needed to get out of my soaking wet clothes to avoid the potential of hypothermia on an 80 degree day…

So, back to _Bushwhacking_. Yeah. I also had to Bushwhack back to my car through all of that thick cover and deadfalls with water in my waders…

Long story, short: _I made it!_


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

A writer once stated that wet waders instilled in him a sense of humility.


----------



## Quig7557 (Dec 31, 2008)

Your out after them, and that's always worth while. Invest in a wading belt, can be a life saver.

Darn nice brown you had in that picture, hooked jaw, should have been a nice mount


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Quig7557 said:


> Invest in a wading belt, can be a life saver.


I own several Quig. But they don't work for squat if you forget to wear one. Like yours truly. :coco:


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Any public water with above average fishing will get outed. This has been going on forever, today we blame the internet, before that fishing reports and shows. As long as bars have been around the best fishing spots have been a prime topic. I am sure that hundreds of years ago one native American was saying to another, " I took two feathers to spot where I catch the biggest trout and first thing he does is put it on tom-tom, I went back and the place was full of Chippewa". Things go in cycles and trout fishing especially so. Someday you may go back to that creek and find that big fish abound again. If this happens enjoy it while it's there because it will be found again. The bigger the water the more stable the fishing has been for me. Michigan is blessed with untold miles of trout streams so if one place is down there is one somewhere that is at it's peak. Trout, especially in small streams, are one of the easiest fish to catch so it becomes more of a hunt.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

plugger said:


> Any public water with above average fishing will get outed. This has been going on forever, today we blame the internet, before that fishing reports and shows. As long as bars have been around the best fishing spots have been a prime topic. I am sure that hundreds of years ago one native American was saying to another, " I took two feathers to spot where I catch the biggest trout and first thing he does is put it on tom-tom, I went back and the place was full of Chippewa". Things go in cycles and trout fishing especially so. Someday you may go back to that creek and find that big fish abound again. If this happens enjoy it while it's there because it will be found again. The bigger the water the more stable the fishing has been for me. Michigan is blessed with untold miles of trout streams so if one place is down there is one somewhere that is at it's peak. Trout, especially in small streams, are one of the easiest fish to catch so it becomes more of a hunt.


I agree about the cycles. I also see the point of knowing what is sustainable for specific watersheds.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

I had two different people today send me pictures of beautiful resident Browns they caught today fishing smaller creeks and rivers over the weekend. One is and old fishing buddy and one is potentially a new one. I wouldn't mind at all if they shared the story on this thread. (Hint, hint.) Or, if they started their own thread. That's cool too.  Last I checked it's _still the end of June_...


----------



## Big Medicine (Oct 31, 2002)

Puny Trout- since you asked so nicely - i had a great day fishing on stream that looked like chocolate milk -landed 6 trout and lost 6 or 7- most were 15 to 16 and I missed another one definitely over 20.










This one measured 24 1/2 inches.


----------



## Pinefarm2015 (Nov 29, 2015)

Big Medicine said:


> Puny Trout- since you asked so nicely - i had a great day fishing on stream that looked like chocolate milk -landed 6 trout and lost 6 or 7- most were 15 to 16 and I missed another one definitely over 20.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know it's big when you have to rest it's tail on your arm, for the selfie. Nice work BM!


----------



## Benzie Rover (Mar 17, 2008)

plugger said:


> Any public water with above average fishing will get outed. This has been going on forever, today we blame the internet, before that fishing reports and shows. As long as bars have been around the best fishing spots have been a prime topic. I am sure that hundreds of years ago one native American was saying to another, " I took two feathers to spot where I catch the biggest trout and first thing he does is put it on tom-tom, I went back and the place was full of Chippewa". Things go in cycles and trout fishing especially so. Someday you may go back to that creek and find that big fish abound again. If this happens enjoy it while it's there because it will be found again. The bigger the water the more stable the fishing has been for me. Michigan is blessed with untold miles of trout streams so if one place is down there is one somewhere that is at it's peak. Trout, especially in small streams, are one of the easiest fish to catch so it becomes more of a hunt.


Plugger - I concur about cycles. I've seen plenty of them on my local rivers over the last 30 years or so, but Punytrout's original rant truly resonates with me. While there are always going to be sources that spread the word (bars, fishing shops, coworkers, and now, the internet), the simple fact is that there are WAY more people around now than there used to be. Our coldwater resources are getting shared by a lot more people than anytime in the past. It's not just hex season with peak crowds any longer. Each good rain there are multiple dudes on the small creeks. You now have to check for trailers of other boats before you put in for mousing in the middle of May or August. IMO, we need to have a slot limit that allows only 1 fish above 15" per day. Right now, you can take three pigs home. Sadly, some dudes do. Each fish around or over 20" would have given several different anglers a great memory though out each season. Whether you go after them with lures, worms or flies, we all catch the same big fish over and over. Removing those old, big fish from this cycle only reduces the enjoyment for others exponentially. If the DNR refuses to acknowledge this viewpoint, which I suspect they would, it's up to us to manage ourselves and keep our big fish our rivers.


----------



## Benzie Rover (Mar 17, 2008)

Here's a couple my kids got to play with over father's day weekend. Daughter had to give her's a kiss before letting it swim. Nothing huge, but fun fish. Most likely both of these fish have been caught again since then. It was a good father's day. Love the June fishing.




  








father's day gift




__
Benzie Rover


__
Jun 26, 2017




daughter's best hex of 2017









  








Father's day 2017




__
Benzie Rover


__
Jun 26, 2017




Son up to his usual


----------



## Pinefarm2015 (Nov 29, 2015)

From the dawn of time, there are those who view themselves as consumers of the natural resources, with consumption as their priority for hunting or fishing. That was life before the modern times. Today, more and more sportsman participate for recreation, as opposed to consumerism. The USA has really changed in the last 50 years. We've gone from starvation being a result a poverty to where obesity is now the result of poverty.

But as we progress from a hunter/gatherer/rural agrarian society to a modern, more urban technological society, we'll see less and less personal consumerism and regulations favoring consumerism. Instead, we'll see more and more stewardship and regulations reflecting a shift away from consumerism by the masses towards more and more recreational stewardship by the masses.

When it becomes totally clear that business and tourism benefits most from limit restrictions, then those limits will change.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Benzie Rover said:


> IMO, we need to have a slot limit that allows only 1 fish above 15" per day.


FWIW, I'd be cool with the current 5 fish per day, with no more than 3 over 15" or *1 over 20"*.

If you want one for the wall, great. But 3 fish over 20" for the smoker is a bit much IMO.

For the record, I am talking about _Type 1 rivers and streams_.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

I wasn't really intending this thread to devolve into a Regulations debate. But if that's where it's heading, let's keep it civil and respectful.

I think everyone involved knows what I mean...


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Well I'm sure this has been anticipated and here goes. 
First of all I agree with some sort of limit, for example 1 over 20 or something to that effect. It's done that way in Tennessee and the fishing is great.

Secondly, with more and more people fishing trout today, it only makes sense people are trying to find that one spot. The problem is.we all are. Now the internet comes along but in the way you think, I'm talking about Google maps etc. If you set you map on satellite view, it wouldn't take long to find something. Then it's just finding the access point and giving it a go?


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Looks like PunyTrout called me out. 

Quick story. I picked up my buddy Mechanical Head early saturday morning. Our plan was to go find some brookies for a meal. We spent a lot of time looking for a specific access to a small tributary and driving through big puddles on two tracks. Our first stream we caught a few small browns and one brookie. 

After an hour we met back at the truck and I had a productive stream not too far away that I have only fished a few times, but could produce some nice eater trout. We chose to wade beyond where I had been before as I wanted to find the big brook trout lairs. The fishing was fast for the smaller fish, but the teeners were rare. We came to a neck downed bend where the outside log jam looked inviting. I ran my spinner along thr jam, nothing. Two times, nothing. I looked at the opposite bank and saw some alders hanging in the stream with a little feeding lane under them. In the high stained water it appeared to be about 3 foot deep. So i flipped above and brought back along the brush. The rod doubled but didn't budge much, I assumed I was snagged on the underwater brush. I looked at the doubled 5 ft ultra light but something felt funny, that is when I knew I was onto a nice fish. I snapped the rod towards the near bank pulling the heavy fish downstream when I saw him. I backed my way to the mud/grass bank to get him away from logjams and alders. After a few tense moments, Dennis mud wrestled this guy to the bank. We both sat in awe at the massive fish. Later upstream we met a vietnam vet wearing a hat he brought home from the war. He had all vintage gear and was drowning crawlers, he brought along his son and grandson who split the section. After talking fishing and hunting with him, Denny and I decided we were satisfied and hiked back to the two track and found the truck.

This fish will be joining a few others on my wall and I am sure it is the heaviest resident I have landed during open season. Weighed in at 6 lbs.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

As for killing fish, if you like to eat them, take enough for a meal. If you want a trophy, take one for the wall. If you want to kill fish just to kill them, that is a shame. If I felt I would harm the fishery by taking fish from a stream I simply will not fish it that way there is no chance of causing mortality in any way. I don't ever fish the same section and take fish more than a time or two in season. 
There is plenty of water with plenty of fish that sees few or no anglers. Those are the places I prefer to harvest my fish for meals.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Trout King said:


> Looks like PunyTrout called me out.
> 
> Quick story. I picked up my buddy Mechanical Head early saturday morning. Our plan was to go find some brookies for a meal. We spent a lot of time looking for a specific access to a small tributary and driving through big puddles on two tracks. Our first stream we caught a few small browns and one brookie.
> 
> ...


Great to hear that you and Dennis got out. There's a lot of guys on this site who can catch trout out of any puddle in the state.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Steve said:


> Great to hear that you and Dennis got out. There's a lot of guys on this site who can catch trout out of any puddle in the state.


I should have taken a pic of him after his mud wrestling battle with that fish! He was not about to let him escape.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Steve said:


> Great to hear that you and Dennis got out. There's a lot of guys on this site who can catch trout out of any puddle in the state.


I have met a lot of great guys on this site over the last 15 years.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Trout King said:


> Looks like PunyTrout called me out.


Thank you for your contribution.

@Trout King: You gotta rotate that second pic counter-clockwise, Bro. Let people see it without twisting their neck.


----------



## Benzie Rover (Mar 17, 2008)

Trout King said:


> As for killing fish, if you like to eat them, take enough for a meal. If you want a trophy, take one for the wall. If you want to kill fish just to kill them, that is a shame. If I felt I would harm the fishery by taking fish from a stream I simply will not fish it that way there is no chance of causing mortality in any way. I don't ever fish the same section and take fish more than a time or two in season.
> There is plenty of water with plenty of fish that sees few or no anglers. Those are the places I prefer to harvest my fish for meals.


TK - That is an awesome fish. Nice work. I apologize for digressing onto the regs side of the conversation. Talking fish stories is always more fun. I should have qualified my opinion with the fact that I frequently fish very heavily pressured water since I am lucky enough to have a couple high quality options less than 25 minutes from my home, but I live in a city, so lots of other dudes have and utilize these same options. As do lots of tourists, which we have aplenty. There's just a lot more people on the river now than even 10 years ago. Therefore, I personally prefer to release big fish around here since that fish will invariably make someone else's day in the near future. Just as the one that made mine or my kids day was almost surely released by another angler not too long ago. In general, I have no problems if other people keep their fish. It's their right to decide what they keep, within the regs. Fish on.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

PunyTrout said:


> Thank you for your contribution.
> 
> @Trout King: You gotta rotate that second pic counter-clockwise, Bro. Let people see it without twisting their neck.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I am a consumer, or if you will, a predator. First and foremost I hunt and fish for sustenance. I have this feeling that if I were strictly catch and release, or disposed of deer by giving away etcetera, I would killing and torturing animals, fish for amusement. On the game and fish side this is a life and death struggle, I owe the game and fish the judicious use of the resource. This does not mean I kill every animal I see or fish I catch. I do try to keep my pursuits in line with the natural order.
Tom Rozich ( retired DNR biologist) was as dedicated to maintaining a blue ribbon trout fishery as anyone I have ever met. I heard him explain many times that you cant stock pile trophy trout. As trout pass twenty inches in most streams they nearing the end of their life cycle. Keeping a 20+ inch trout takes a fish out of the system for a short time, usually not more than a year, while taking a 14 or 16 inch trout takes a fish out of the system for years.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Benzie Rover said:


> TK - That is an awesome fish. Nice work. I apologize for digressing onto the regs side of the conversation. Talking fish stories is always more fun. I should have qualified my opinion with the fact that I frequently fish very heavily pressured water since I am lucky enough to have a couple high quality options less than 25 minutes from my home, but I live in a city, so lots of other dudes have and utilize these same options. As do lots of tourists, which we have aplenty. There's just a lot more people on the river now than even 10 years ago. Therefore, I personally prefer to release big fish around here since that fish will invariably make someone else's day in the near future. Just as the one that made mine or my kids day was almost surely released by another angler not too long ago. In general, I have no problems if other people keep their fish. It's their right to decide what they keep, within the regs. Fish on.


I agree and understand your side. 2011 was the year of the big fish for me. I landed 15 browns over 20 inches that season. Most were out of suburban streams. All of them except 1 were returned to the water. It was a year to remember. Haven't had a year like that since, but don't have the time like I did either. 

This year seems to be a big fish year also, I have landed a "trophy" sized trout all except 2 trips. Most have swam away without leaving the water or as much as a picture taken. I did fillet 1 21 inch trout which had a spinner in the gills and it fed my whole family. I kept 1 brookie for the wall also. Imo, the guys who are in the know and fanatic trout fisherman are not the guys abusing our fisheries, as most have a good grasp on what is sustainable/acceptable to harvest. 
This year is the first time I have found tracks way back in what I call my "honey hole". Whoever has discovered it hasn't done much damage as I have had the usual success and a encounter with a brown in the 30" range. I watched him eat something on the surface from downstream. Snuck to the grass bank and saw him laying in a open run. I changed to a rapala and as soon as that lure hit the water 15 ft in front of him he was gone. Probably never to be seen again, much like most of the true giants I have had the pleasure to view throughout the years. We can't ever come close to catching them all, but with enough people/pressure big fish populations can surely take a hit. I love big trout, but have caught enough through the years where letting a 22 incher go without a picture just isn't that hard anymore.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Trout King said:


> I agree and understand your side. 2011 was the year of the big fish for me. I landed 15 browns over 20 inches that season. Most were out of suburban streams. All of them except 1 were returned to the water. It was a year to remember. Haven't had a year like that since, but don't have the time like I did either.
> 
> This year seems to be a big fish year also, I have landed a "trophy" sized trout all except 2 trips. Most have swam away without leaving the water or as much as a picture taken. I did fillet 1 21 inch trout which had a spinner in the gills and it fed my whole family. I kept 1 brookie for the wall also. Imo, the guys who are in the know and fanatic trout fisherman are not the guys abusing our fisheries, as most have a good grasp on what is sustainable/acceptable to harvest.
> This year is the first time I have found tracks way back in what I call my "honey hole". Whoever has discovered it hasn't done much damage as I have had the usual success and a encounter with a brown in the 30" range. I watched him eat something on the surface from downstream. Snuck to the grass bank and saw him laying in a open run. I changed to a rapala and as soon as that lure hit the water 15 ft in front of him he was gone. Probably never to be seen again, much like most of the true giants I have had the pleasure to view throughout the years. We can't ever come close to catching them all, but with enough people/pressure big fish populations can surely take a hit. I love big trout, but have caught enough through the years where letting a 22 incher go without a picture just isn't that hard anymore.


 I am seeing big fish also. I believe the weather patterns the last few years have favored good growth. In the area I am fishing some years the fish seem to top out at 19-20 inches while this year they seem to be hitting 22 -22 1/2 inches with a few bigger.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

plugger said:


> I am seeing big fish also. I believe the weather patterns the last few years have favored good growth. In the area I am fishing some years the fish seem to top out at 19-20 inches while this year they seem to be hitting 22 -22 1/2 inches with a few bigger.


My theory as well. Mild winters and cooler summers we have had seem to be helping out growth.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

This has been a good year for me as well. This fish is about as big as they get in a small stream I fish.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Boardman Brookies said:


> This fish is about as big as they get in a small stream I fish.


That's a beauty for sure BB.

I love those Red spots on the adipose fin. I saw a documentary that the presenter stated that is one way to tell a wild fish from a hatchery trout. Or they have to live in a stream for years to develop them. Not too sure if there is any truth to it, but I like seeing those spots either way...

Nice fish!


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

PunyTrout said:


> That's a beauty for sure BB.
> 
> I love those Red spots on the adipose fin. I saw a documentary that the presenter stated that is one way to tell a wild fish from a hatchery trout. Or they have to live in a stream for years to develop them. Not too sure if there is any truth to it, but I like seeing those spots either way...
> 
> Nice fish!


Thanks! I read something similar once too. 100% accurate here, this is a wild fish. Fought like if too!


----------



## Big Medicine (Oct 31, 2002)

Fished a small creek today looking for brookies but ended up catching mostly browns- didn't plan on keeping any fish today but had a bleeder - took a nice 14 incher for my friend's daughter. The 24 1/2 inch brown caught yesterday was released for someone else to enjoy.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Big Medicine said:


> The 24 1/2 inch brown caught yesterday was released for someone else to enjoy.


Full disclosure: Big Medicine is one of my oldest fishing buddies. He already has a 24 1/2 inch Brown on the wall. _From the UP no less!_ Here it is, True story...










He's a fine angler _and a fine friend_.

If you can appreciate the smile on his face, you now know what this thread is r_eally about. _Give someone else a chance as well_..._


----------



## Quig7557 (Dec 31, 2008)

Boardman Brookies said:


> This has been a good year for me as well. This fish is about as big as they get in a small stream I fish.
> 
> View attachment 260327


That tail, that's a cool looking fish


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Big Medicine said:


> Fished a small creek today looking for brookies but ended up catching mostly browns- didn't plan on keeping any fish today but had a bleeder - took a nice 14 incher for my friend's daughter. The 24 1/2 inch brown caught yesterday was released for someone else to enjoy.


That fish is stuffed! They have been eating well with these high flows.


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

This thread really makes me want to go fishing!! 

By my lowly standards this has also been a good year. 2 browns over 20" (lots of teens) and multiple brookies over 13", with 2 over 15". And it's early for me to be catching brookies, best fishing for those usually doesn't start until mid-late July.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

fishinDon said:


> and multiple brookies over 13", with 2 over 15".


Dang, @fishinDon . Reminds me of a plaque I read in a bar once. "If you can brag _without lying_, then go ahead and brag!"

Sounds like you're having a great year.


----------



## Spin to Win (Dec 7, 2010)

Trout King said:


> This fish will be joining a few others on my wall and I am sure it is the heaviest resident I have landed during open season. Weighed in at 6 lbs.


What a hog - congrats!!! Do you mind disclosing what that 6 pounder taped out at? Longest personal best brown as well? Pretty cool that you had a witness and a net/wrestle man.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Spin to Win said:


> Do you mind disclosing what that 6 pounder taped out at?





Trout King said:


>


If I'm reading the tape measure correctly, it measured 24 1/2 or there about. Heck. Make it 25. About the same as Big Medicine's Brown. That's why I thought it was funny that they _both_ sent me pictures on the same day - only minutes apart from one another.

The only difference is Trout King's fish has _stopped growing_. And that's cool as far as I'm concerned. 

Big Medicine's fish will _continue to grow. For now, that is..._

They are both beautiful fish.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Spin to Win said:


> What a hog - congrats!!! Do you mind disclosing what that 6 pounder taped out at? Longest personal best brown as well? Pretty cool that you had a witness and a net/wrestle man.


Personal best resident while targeting trout. I have caught longer while steelhead fishing, but those I don't count (to me), and the other couple mid 20s fish just simply didn't have the mass. Thank you for the kind words everyone.

The fish certainly ate well during that high water.


----------



## Spin to Win (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks for the clarifications PT and TK. Big Medicine certainly has some bragging rights on this thread as well. Some really cool fish that you posted sir. Consider me jealous of all of these fish, and all of you who are out hitting the water this season.

I've done ok this year, but haven't been out very much. If we're talking about fish that were full of food, check out the 16.5 incher that I caught back in May. This thing was almost as big around as it was long (not really), but definitely the fattest brown I've ever (tried) to put my hands around...


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

WOW!! that is a FAT Brown!


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

Just so you don't think I'm a total BS-er.☺
I can produce that 'lucky fishing shirt' if you'd like to see it. Best way is to PM where you're fishing and I'll meet you there!! 

Have fun out there fellas!


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

S2W, that is a sweet fish.

Don, how about you pm me and tell me where you are going and I'll meet you.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Spin to Win said:


> Thanks for the clarifications PT and TK. Big Medicine certainly has some bragging rights on this thread as well. Some really cool fish that you posted sir. Consider me jealous of all of these fish, and all of you who are out hitting the water this season.
> 
> I've done ok this year, but haven't been out very much. If we're talking about fish that were full of food, check out the 16.5 incher that I caught back in May. This thing was almost as big around as it was long (not really), but definitely the fattest brown I've ever (tried) to put my hands around...
> 
> ...


Dang! That's a chunk! He's been hanging around the buffet


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

Trout King said:


> S2W, that is a sweet fish.
> 
> Don, how about you pm me and tell me where you are going and I'll meet you.


Haha TK - maybe for you, ping me when you're headed up north...


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

$40 bucks and the GPS coordinates are yours . I know where Don caught that.


----------

